# The Anticipation Is Killing Me !!!!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We pick up our new 23RS tomorrow afternoon and I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve! I couldn't sleep last night because I kept going over in my head what I need to look out for on the PDI.......

Auggghhhhhh !!!!












































After we pick it up, we're going to







to the closest CAT scale (about 3 miles away) and hopefully all will be









Since it will be Friday around rush "hour" (3pm - 8pm in LA), we'll take our time and







out by the RV dealer before we







the rest of the way home.

I want to take it easy and make sure we don't have any







run into our new toy. I plan to get plenty of







and







and







done !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here, sing with me...
Anticipation, an-ti-ci-pa-a-tion is making me late, is keeping me wa-a-a-a-aiting

Hang in there, the wait is sooooo worth it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Insomniak on the 23RS
You will be fine just breath
and enjoy
Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I know how you feel but all will be ok. I had a two hour drive home from picking up my Outback and planned on leaving early enough to avoid traffic but got back into town at rush hour. Now Phoenix may not sound like much but we're the 5th largest city for a reason and we have to traffic to prove it.

I actually felt better in stop-and-go traffic since my Outback stopped swaying all over I-10 from a poorly installed (by dealer) Equal-i-zer hitch.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

campmg said:


> I know how you feel but all will be ok. I had a two hour drive home from picking up my Outback and planned on leaving early enough to avoid traffic but got back into town at rush hour. Now Phoenix may not sound like much but we're the 5th largest city for a reason and we have to traffic to prove it.
> 
> I actually felt better in stop-and-go traffic since my Outback stopped swaying all over I-10 from a poorly installed (by dealer) Equal-i-zer hitch.


I just bought a Reese dual-cam anti-sway setup but have never used it. Do you think I should take it out there and install it before we head out, or just stick with the WD hitch for the trip home (about 70 miles)? I shouldn't even have to adjust the height of the hitch ball or tilt since it looks like the top of the receiver on our current TT and the Outback are the same - 22 inches.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

My heads about to blow off!! I got my 2006 Expedition today and I get my 2006 21RS a week from Saturday. I CAN"T STAND IT!!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Take a deep breath. Exhale slowly. Dream of visions of sugar plums.

Santa will be here soon!

Dan


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

This should make you feel better. I picked my trailer up from 750 miles away. Dragged the whole family to boot. That of course forced me to camp in it that night and subsquent nights the entire 16 hour ride home.

I'm still alive, truck and trailer are just fine too. PDI is important but just remember you have a 1 year bumper to bumper warranty. Don't kill yourself.

Your likely to find some cosmetic issues. The rest of the issues will pop up via wear and tear. Hopefully they pop up in the first year but besides major structural issues the camper in total are rather un-sophisticated devices. Easier for me to trouble shoot them then trouble shoot software problems on my PC!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure if you have little kids or not, but if you do, let them with a relative/friend. The 2hr PDI will NOT be fun for them and you'll surely miss some information as you'll have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Insomniack!

Reminds me of when we picked our Outback up. What fun!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not sure if you have little kids or not, but if you do, let them with a relative/friend. The 2hr PDI will NOT be fun for them and you'll surely miss some information as you'll have to keep an eye on them.


Yep, we have two, but they're going with us. Mommy can entertain them if they get too crazy I guess. A friend of ours was going to meet us at the dealers because it's right by her parents house, but she can't make it. Drat, she would have been a big help....

Still not sure if I should plan on hooking up the anti-sway stuff or just stick with what I'm familiar with for the trip home. I'd like to put the anti-sway cams on just to see how they work. Doesn't look too difficult, and I'm sure the dealer would have some tips for us.

Hmmmmm.......decisions.......


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Put the sway control on! It will make your trip easier and safer. What is the down side to putting it on?

"Just DO it" "git-r-done"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with kyoutback, Insomniac... Take a deep breath, take your time and get it done right! Both with installing the sway control, and with the PDI. This may be THE MOST IMPORTANT 2-3 hours you ever spend with your Outback. It deseres your full and undivided attention. Being in a hurry now, could cost you big time down the road!

Good luck, have fun, and post some pictures of your new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I don't think I would count on the dealer for a lot of good 'tips' on the sway control setup. The best tip you can get in this matter is: Do it yourself, and follow the manufacturers instructions to the letter.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The dealer may help a little if they are familiar with the Reese hitch but I recommend familiarizing youself to double check their work and fine tune it yourself. I would have it set up before your tow home.

Side note - I'd never advise not using sway control even for a short trip. Not that I need a legal disclaimer but if something bad did happen you have the extra protection and we'll know we helped you make the safest choice. Can you make it home safely w/o the sway control? Dunno but why chance it if you already have the hitch. Good luck with the PDI and enjoy the process. It's the beginning of an exciting time.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Did somebody mention get a set of directions for the hitch and follow theme EXACTLY









Relax and enjoy, best wishes with your new outback!!!

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If you think the anticipation is killing you - wait until you get a taste of the "new Trailer smell"!









As others have said, "take a deep breath" your going to need it.

Just having fun, congrat's on your new Outback and welcome to the club.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't think it will be such a big deal to set up the sway control after all. I read the instructions again and also pulled them out for the WD hitch just in case. The ball height should be the same, fortunately, becuz those are some big 'ol nuts and bolts to loosen and re-tighten. I think the hitch receiver on the Outback is exactly the same height as our old TT. It should just be a matter of putting the snap-up brackets on, then the dual-cam arms and brackets.

Now I just realized I forgot my tow mirrors and have to run over to the storage lot to get them !!!

Auughhhh!!!!


----------

